# Let´s get started!



## Bergradlerin (1. Oktober 2009)

Ladies,  

hiermit haben wir unser eigenes Forum, das es nun gilt, mit Leben zu füllen. Denjenigen, die (sich) nun fragen, ob das notwendig oder ob es nicht sogar völlig überflüssig ist, möchte ich ans Herz legen, sich einfach überraschen zu lassen. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass eine reine Damenecke innerhalb des IBC großen Erfolg hat und den sich beteiligenden Mädels (wie auch den durchs Schlüsselloch spähenden Jungs) viel Spaß macht...  

Um welche *Themen *soll es hier gehen? Um alle, die uns interessieren, bewegen, beschäftigen. 

Welche *Regeln *gelten? Die üblichen Forumsregeln sollten nun wirklich ausreichen! Auf eine, die hier zu ergänzen ist, würde ich allerdings doch gern explizit hinweisen: Dieses Forum heißt "*Ladies Only!*" Nomen es omen, okay?

Und nun: Herzlich willkommen, richtet Euch ein, fühlt Euch wie Zuhause. Es ist _Euer _Forum!  

Gina


----------



## Honigblume (1. Oktober 2009)

Ein Unterforum nur für uns Mädels, klasse Sache 

Ok, gleich die erste News vorneweg, werde am Sonntag mein allererstes Rennen fahren, den Langenberg Marathon. Ich freu mich auf die Schlammschlacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das mit dem Rennfieber kenne ich, das hört nie wirklich auf! Ich bin in Todtnauberg nach Jahren Abstinenz wieder eines gefahren (12h im 2er Team) und 12 Tage danach gleich noch in Furtwangen die Kurzstrecke. Das Erlebnis ist einfach genial!  

Ich wünsche Dir geniales Wetter, ein pannen- und sturzfreies Rennen und den Erfolg, ein paar Jungs zu überholen, die am Start und auf den ersten Kilometern die Nase ein bisschen zu hoch tragen...  

Wir erwarten Deinen Bericht und natürlich Fotos! Mach doch dann einfach ein neues Thema auf - wir haben Platz ohne Ende! Nicht nur einen kleinen Thread, sondern ein ganzes Forum!!!


----------



## Honigblume (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn mir der Rennzirkus gefällt.... das ein oder andere wüsste ich schon für 2010 wo ich ganz gern mitmischen würde.

Wie schon die eine Trulla vor Dieter Bohlen sagte "Dabei ist alles"  und fürs erste Rennen überhaupt gilt es auch für mich. Das Wetter wird nicht toll *hehe* aber Rad ist abwaschbar, die Klamotten auch und Honigblumen auch 

Todtnauberg habe ich mitverfolgt, an anderer Stelle *pfeif*


----------



## IceCube66 (1. Oktober 2009)

Separatisten!!!


----------



## Honigblume (1. Oktober 2009)

Ey


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Oktober 2009)

IceCube66 schrieb:


> Separatisten!!!


----------



## radfee2000 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Blümchen,

habe dieses Jahr kleine CC-Rennen ausprobiert (kurz und knackig) und war mit meinem Sohn beim Nordenau-Marathon. Hat mir beides gut gefallen. Für 2010 habe ich mir die ganze NRW-Trophy-Serie vorgestellt. Hättest du Lust mal zusammen zu trainieren? Ich fahre gerne in der Haard oder auf unserer Hoppenbruch-Halde. Lerne aber auch gerne mal ein anderes Revier kennen. Im Sauerland fand ich es auch klasse, gefühlt immer nur bergauf... ;-))


----------



## Honigblume (1. Oktober 2009)

Ui, sollte es wirklich weibliche Wesen aus meiner Ecke geben?
In der Haard fahre ich ebenfalls und die Halde kenn ich sowieso 
Im Sauerland bin ich bisher nicht gefahren, wird sich die Tage ändern


----------



## radfee2000 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich wünsche dir ne tolle Matsche-Schlacht! 
Wäre auch nochmal gerne gefahren... Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter einigermaßen mit und übrigens keine Sorge: es gibt i.d.R. irgendwo dort eine Bike-Dusche, Schlauch, Kärcher etc.
Aber am wichtigsten ist schließlich heil ins Ziel zu kommen.  
TOI, TOI, TOI!

Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn?


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ui, sollte es wirklich weibliche Wesen aus meiner Ecke geben?



Wir sind überall! Wir kriegen Euch alle! Verstecken ist sinnlos!  

Aber im Ernst: Ich dachte auch immer, ich kurble hier allein meine Runden. Falsch gedacht, denn nicht einmal mit diesem Gedanken war ich allein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radfee2000 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ok, also Schluss mit dem Versteckspiel.  Ich gebe zu, ich bin mtb-süchtig! 

Also Gina, erzähl mal, wie kommen wir jetzt durch den langen lichtlosen Winter? Was ist denn der Winterpokal? Ein kleiner Anreiz, bei jedem Wetter raus zu fahren?


----------



## swe68 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hi Gina, sehr schön, das mit dem Forum!


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Oktober 2009)

radfee2000 schrieb:


> Ok, also Schluss mit dem Versteckspiel.  Ich gebe zu, ich bin mtb-süchtig!



Und ich erst...  



> Also Gina, erzähl mal, wie kommen wir jetzt durch den langen lichtlosen Winter? Was ist denn der Winterpokal? Ein kleiner Anreiz, bei jedem Wetter raus zu fahren?



Na, jedes winterliche Arschhochwuchten gibt Punkte. Radeln natürlich am meisten! Anmelden muss man/frau sich nicht, aber mitmachen!    Teams sind ebenfalls möglich, dafür muss ein Menschlein sich als "Käptn" outen und "Bewerbungen" akzeptieren. Soviel der bürokratische Teil. Natürlich macht man's einfach aus, wer mit wem gern im Team wäre und gegen andere Teams und gegen die Speckröllchen kämpfen will. Nebenan habe ich schon mal einen Thread eröffnet. Da könnte Rudelbildung stattfinden, wenn Ihr wollt. Ihr wollt doch?!


----------



## sharky (1. Oktober 2009)

und mit berechtigter, konstruktiver kritik kann die bergradlerin anscheinend nicht umgehen, da sie threads und postings ohne jegliche vorwarnung einfach löscht. vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit den aufgaben eines mod richtig vertraut machen oder dich, wenn du bei der schiene bleiben willst, im magura forum bewerben


----------



## swe68 (1. Oktober 2009)

sharky, meines Wissens nach bist Du mitnichten weiblich - und nun lass sie das Ding erstmal starten, anstatt hier gleich alles mies zu machen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Oktober 2009)

@Sharky:

1. habe nicht ich Deinen Beitrag bzw. den ganzen Thread gelöscht, sondern Thomas.

2. hatte ich Dir eine entsprechende Antwort getippt, als der Thread auch für mich überraschend gelöscht war.

3. bekommst Du Deine Antwort hiermit:

Deine Kritik mag in der Sache richtig und gut sein - aber an dieser Stelle einfach nicht angebracht. Wir können nichts dafür und es auch nicht ändern, so leid mir das für Dich und andere Kritiker tut. Bitte wende Dich an Thomas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (1. Oktober 2009)

keine sorge, das tu ich. man redet sich den mund mit konstruktiven verbesserungen fusselig (nicht (nur) hier) und das ist die quittung?

girls, viel spaß noch hier, lasst euch nicht spammen! bye...


----------



## Tim_Taylor (1. Oktober 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> und mit berechtigter, konstruktiver kritik kann die bergradlerin anscheinend nicht umgehen, da sie threads und postings ohne jegliche vorwarnung einfach löscht. vielleicht solltest du dich mal mit den aufgaben eines mod richtig vertraut machen oder dich, wenn du bei der schiene bleiben willst, im magura forum bewerben



tststs...
Sachen gibt's. Knippelhart.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Oktober 2009)

Aus gegebenem Anlass:



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Dieses Forum heißt "*Ladies Only!*" Nomen es omen, okay?



Danke für Euer Verständnis.


----------

